# أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

اعرفي عريسك بدري بدري.. من طريقة أكله ....؟؟؟؟​

1- إذا كان عادي يعني لا بياكل بسرعة ولا ببطء ولا دايمًا شبعان ولا 
مفجوع على طول.. يبقى شخص معتدل في عواطفه وقراراته ويبقى ده آخر 
الرجال المحترمين.. كلبشي.. واستعجلي الزفاف والحياة هتبقى بمبي


2- إذا كان بيحب الأكل زي عينيه.. وأول ما يدخل من الباب وقبل ما يقول 
لك ازيك يقول لك ريحة التقلية تجنن ياروحي إنتوا عاملين ملوخية على 
أرانب؟؟.. أموت أنا.. ويقعد ياكل ويحشر لحد ما يغمى عليه.. يبقى إنسان 
طفس.. وهوائي.. وطايش.. وأوعي تتجوزيه أحسن ياكلك وانتي نايمة....؟

3- أما إذا كان مش مهتم بالمرة.. لايقولك ده حلو ولا ده عادب ولا مالح 
ولا مستوي ولا لسه ني ولا بيعلق أي تعليق.. وعمره مايقولك جعان أو 
شبعان يبقى إنسان مالوش لزمه.. وزي قلته.. وأنصحك بدل ما تتجوزيه 
إتبنيه.. وهاتعيشي إنتي الراجل والست ف وقت واحد واعملي حسابك 
هاتركبيه
وتدلدلي رجلييكي.


4- أما إذا كان بياكل زى مايكون حد بيجري ورااااه وساعة الأكل بيجيله 
حالة صرع معوي.. ويقوم من ع الأكل قبل أي حد تاني يبقى متسرع.. ومتهور 
في اتخاذ قراراته وممكن بعد الجواااز يكتشف إنك لست ملهمته..ولست فتاة 
>أحلامه ولستِ حلمه.. ويروح مطلقك بالتلاتة.. إخلعي إنتي بدري أحسن 
لكرامتك.


5- أما إذا كان بياكل على مهله.. ويمزمز.. ف كل صنف لوحده.. ويسأل عن 
كل صنف إيه مقاديره ومعمول إزاااي ويقعد يستطعم ف الأكل من العصر 
>للمغرب حاسبي منه يا اختي ده النوع اللي له مخ.. وبيوزن الأمور بطريقه 
تفقع المرارة.. ولو في يوم طلبتي منه يقولك كلمة حلوة هايقولك مش عامل 
حسابي ويقعد يفكر 3 سنين وبعدين يقول لك بحبك ويقعد يشوف وقعها عليكي 
إيه؟؟ نظااااام شلل رعاش بدري.... بدري.... إخلعي يا أمي
...
>6- أما إذا كان بيقعد يقطع ف الأكل زي مايكون ف خناقة ويخبط فطبق 
من الغل.. ويقطع حتة اللحمة زي ما يكون
بيدبحها.. ويتفتف.. ويتكلم.. طول ماهو بياكل لما يغرق وشك أكل.. ده 
شخص عصبي جدًاااا.. ومع أول خناقة هايروح مناولك بالكرسي ف راسك أو 
بالسكينة ف عينك يعمل لك عاهة مستديمة وبعدين.. يهدى.. ويقول لك: 
"سوووري ياروحي هي جت فيكي.. معلش"
""معلش برَّه يا حبيبي وخد الباب ف أيدك""
7- 
أما إذا كان دايمًا قرفاااان دايمًا مش عاجبه العجب ولا الصيام في رجب.. يع.. الملوخية تقيلة.. ياي.. السمنة كتيرة على وش الشوربة.. 
ياساتر.. دا محشي ولاصوابع مووووز.. أووووف.. الرز محصويل.. يامَّه 
المكرونة معجنة.. إذا كان كده توكلي على الله وهاتي أحمى ساطووووور 
عندك وأنا أعرف لك واحد محامي
هايطلعك منها زي الشعرة م العجيييين
والاحسن من دة كلة...... مالها القعدة فى بيت ابووووووووووووكى ؟؟!!
مودتى​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

ههههههههههههههه
موضوع جميل
بس مع خفه دمه
الا انه بيلمس موضوعات مهمه جدا
فعلا فى امور كتير لازم الانسان 
ياخد باله منها فى  فن التعامل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

*ههههههههههههههه
ان اعرف يا خويا بلا رجالة بلا نيله 
وشهد لها شاهد من اهلها​*


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

يا رب دوام الابتسام
نيفين ثروت
وعلى فكرة منزل الموضع حتى 
امحى اثار مواضيع النكد
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (24 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
بزمتك انجى دة لو خبط حا تجرى رهوان
وعلى رأى المثل يتمنعن وهن راغبات
ويا رب تدوم الابتسامة
ونورتى صفحتى
مودتى​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

_*3- أما إذا كان مش مهتم بالمرة.. لايقولك ده حلو ولا ده عادب ولا مالح 
ولا مستوي ولا لسه ني ولا بيعلق أي تعليق.. وعمره مايقولك جعان أو 
شبعان يبقى إنسان مالوش لزمه.. وزي قلته.. وأنصحك بدل ما تتجوزيه 
إتبنيه.. وهاتعيشي إنتي الراجل والست ف وقت واحد واعملي حسابك 
هاتركبيه
وتدلدلي رجلييكي.


حلو دة عايزين من دة

ههههههههههههههههه​*_


----------



## فونتالولو (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

سلام الرب يسوع
الموضوع حلو اوي بس هي دي الرجاله لا بيعجبها العجب ولا الصيام في رجب 
والي عايز محامي يقول انا هنا بظبط زي ما وليم قال زي الشعره من العجينه


----------



## K A T Y (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

_*هههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*انا رأيي كدا برضو خليني في بيت ابويا*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا مودتي*_​


----------



## mero_engel (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

*ما احنا بنقول الكلام دا بنطلع من البلد*
*للاسف عارفين الحقيقه المره دي بتاعتكم*
*وعشان كده بنفذ نصحتيك ومرتاحين فيها اوووي*
*هههههههه*
*ميرسي يا وليم علي الموضوع اللذيذ*​


----------



## ثاوفيلس (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

انا احتج:Love_Mailbox:
موضوع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا بس انت مطلع الرجاله همهم على بطنهم ليه؟؟؟


----------



## نيفين ثروت (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*



وليم تل قال:


> يا رب دوام الابتسام
> نيفين ثروت
> وعلى فكرة منزل الموضع حتى
> امحى اثار مواضيع النكد
> ...



امين يا رب تدوم الابتسامه على طول
و ان شاء الله مش ها يكون مواضيع حزن تانى
ربنا يبارك حياتك على الموضوع خفيف الظل ده


----------



## محامي مسيحي (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

فيه ايه يا وليم..؟؟:dntknw:

انت معانا ولا معاهم..؟؟:dntknw:

من ديشنا ولا ديش العدو..؟؟:a82:

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا ياسيدي على الموضوع الجميل:smil12:​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

الانبا ونس
نشنتى يا فالحة دة قبل ما تدلدلى رجليكى 
حا يكون جابلك النقطة
نصيحة بلاها الجواز وبيت ابوكى ارحم
هههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

كدة عندنا محامى من الجنس اللطيف
فونتا لولو 
هيصوا يا بنات
هههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

ما انا قلتها كاتى
مالها القعدة فى بيت ابوكى
انتى لسة حا تدورى وتمحصى بلا خاوتة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

يلا ميرو انجل
مالها القعدة فى بيت ابوكى
بس اوعى تيجى تعيطى وتقولى عايزة اتجوز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

ما تستعجلش ثا وفيلس
موضعهم عن الاكل وصل عشان خاطرك
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

شوفى نيفين ثروت
الحياة خليط من الافراح والاحزان
وشطارة الانسان انة يوازن بينهما
وما يحاولش يندمج فيهم عشان ما يتعبش
بس ما قلتيش اى من العرسان تقبلية
ولا القعدة فى بيت ابوكى احسن
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ونورتينى يا غالية
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (25 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

حبيب قلبى محامى مسيحى
فيك من يكتم السر انا عميل مزدوج
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ويلا شرفنى بالموضوع الخاص ببنات طنطو حوا
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## just member (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

*هههههههههههههههه
جميلة جميييلة اوى يا استاذى الفاضل
ميرسى بجد ههههههههههه​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*



وليم تل قال:


> شوفى نيفين ثروت
> الحياة خليط من الافراح والاحزان
> وشطارة الانسان انة يوازن بينهما
> وما يحاولش يندمج فيهم عشان ما يتعبش
> ...



ههههههههههههههه
انا بفضل طبعا القاعده فى بيت ابويا
ههههههههههههههههه
و يا سلام كمان لو ابويا السماوى
ها تبقى قاعده فى قمه الجمال
لكن طلما سالتنى اى نوع افضل
فانا بحب الهدوء و الاعتدال
 إذا كان عادي يعني لا بياكل بسرعة ولا ببطء ولا دايمًا شبعان ولا 
مفجوع على طول.. يبقى شخص معتدل في عواطفه وقراراته ويبقى ده آخر 
الرجال المحترمين.. كلبشي.. واستعجلي الزفاف والحياة هتبقى بمبي
بس افتكر فى الازمنه دى
النوع ده نادر جدا
هههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

يا رب ابتسام وسرور دائم
جوجو
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

فانا بحب الهدوء و الاعتدال
إذا كان عادي يعني لا بياكل بسرعة ولا ببطء ولا دايمًا شبعان ولا 
مفجوع على طول.. يبقى شخص معتدل في عواطفه وقراراته ويبقى ده آخر 
الرجال المحترمين.. كلبشي.. واستعجلي الزفاف والحياة هتبقى بمبي
بس افتكر فى الازمنه دى
النوع ده نادر جدا
اختيار موفق نيفين ثروت
وعلى فكرة هذة النوعية موجودة
يا اما فى خان الخليلي يا على سور الازبكية فى الكتب
واوعى تصدقى لا تتعقدى انا بهزر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## Kiril (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

مش لدرجه تعرفي الشخص من طريقه الاكل
اعتقد ان دي طريقه سطحيه اوي


----------



## نيفين ثروت (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

يا اما فى خان الخليلي يا على سور الازبكية فى الكتب
واوعى تصدقى لا تتعقدى انا بهزر
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على فكره انا ممكن الاقى النوع ده فى كتاب الف ليله و ليله
ههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

اخى الحبيب كيرو 
انا معاك ان دى طريقة سطحية ولكنها احدى الطرق
للتعرف على الشخصية ولكنها فى قالب كوميدى
وشكرا على مرورك العطر
ونأمل تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (27 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> يا اما فى خان الخليلي يا على سور الازبكية فى الكتب
> واوعى تصدقى لا تتعقدى انا بهزر
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...


نشنتى يا فالحة
مش حا تلاقى غير شهريار والسياف
والبقاء للة والدوام للة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

*



			هههههههههههههههههههههه
بزمتك انجى دة لو خبط حا تجرى رهوان
وعلى رأى المثل يتمنعن وهن راغبات
ويا رب تدوم الابتسامة
ونورتى صفحتى
مودتى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

يبنى مين قالك كدة دول بالطوابير بس النفس​*


----------



## وليم تل (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*



engy_love_jesus قال:


> *
> يبنى مين قالك كدة دول بالطوابير بس النفس​*


على كدة يبقى الحل سهل
اعصرى عليهم ليمونة
وبالهنا والشفاء
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (28 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*

نشنتى يا فالحة
مش حا تلاقى غير شهريار والسياف
والبقاء للة والدوام للة
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه


لا انت مش واخد بالك
صحيح فى شهريار و السياف
بس فى مده الف ليله
كانت الكلمه كلمه شهرزاد
مين بقى يضمن عمره
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## وليم تل (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: أعرفى عريسك بدرى بدرى.. من طريقة اكلة..؟!*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> نشنتى يا فالحة
> مش حا تلاقى غير شهريار والسياف
> والبقاء للة والدوام للة
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


شهر زاد هههههههههههههههههههه
يلا ما يضرش نعيش شوية فى الخيال
بدل ما ننصدم بالواقع
ودمتى حالمة
مودتى​


----------

